# Need some help like everyone else.



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

Had the property manager call today and ask for a couple of prices. Hourly, which I already have my hourly rate that's how I have bid in the past and that is the one I am pushing for. She also wants a per push price and a seasonal price, having trouble coming up with the per push and a seasonal price. Don't want to cut my self short. Haven't done anything this big before.

All measurements are in ft.
A: 270 by 105
B: 150 by 25
C: 180 by 25
D: 180 by 25
E: 330 by 325
F: 215 by 25
G: 208 by 95
H: 230 170
I: 490 by 25 at narrow to 140 at widest

E, G, H have loading docks. Which is a pain.

Start plowing at 2".
It is located in southeast Michigan
Thanks for any input


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What would you be using on this place?


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

*-*

At this point it would be two trucks with 8.2 V-XT boss plows with wings on them.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like somemof those areas are gravel.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If you have done it in the past and you have your hourly rate, then it shouldn't be too hard to give her a per push price. Looks like about 240k sq ft, or 5 1/2 acres. Two trucks w/ V + wings I'm guessing 2 1/2 - 3 hrs (being conservative.) As far as seasonal; How many years have you plowed this site? You should have a good idea how many events you get in S.E. Michigan especially if you have any history on this lot. Take the average # of events, x what you think it's worth to you given the per push price, and get them to sign to a multi-year deal. 
Good Luck.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

*-*

Everything is paved or concrete except for I that is stone.


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

*-*

This is the third year plowing, still a little new, no snow last year darn weather.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Estimated time*

I ran your square footage through our snow estimator with the two trucks you said you were using and came up with 3.4 hours of plowing time at a 35% efficiency factor. With both trucks on-site, it should take about 1.7 hours.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

How far East? In SW Michigan we average 12-15 plowable events at a 2" trigger. That includes lake effect though. You probably don't get much lake effect on that side of the state. Last year, and so far this year, have impacted that average though. 2010/11 we had 39 total events, 21 being plowable the rest salt only. With a lot that big I would be very careful to commit to a seasonal price. A sudden change in weather pattern can land you in big trouble especially for a smaller company.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont know what your hourly rates are but I would go +/-500 per push plus salt? seasonal if the numbers about here are right at 15-20 events go with 20 events plus 5 salt only 20 you would have 20 plows and 25 salts... just a thought


----------



## CLService (Aug 28, 2011)

*-*

Lenawee & Hillsdale counties right on the line. I was thinking probably 10 plowable events and 20 salt. Don't what to cut my self short so maybe I will up the plowable event a little. We haven't had any snow of ice yet. Rates are a little lower here about $70-$80 per truck per hour.


----------

